# Tough question for fellow dog owners



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Last week my 6 1/2 year old yellow lab (the dog in my avatar) was diagnosed with bone cancer. We had noticed him to be limping on his right rear leg & that it looked swollen. Took him to the vet where x-rays were done & the Dr. said it was bone cancer. His suggestion was to do a chest x-ray to see if it had spread, then amputate the leg if the chest x-ray was clear. He thinks that it may be possible to prolong the dogs life a few years by following this course of treatment. After getting home and breaking the news to my wife and young children I did some research. Also called another vet & sent the x-ray of the tumor to get his opinion it was the total opposite of the first Dr.'s. Everything I have read points to it already being to late to "save" the dogs life. I am taking him to one more vet tomorrow for a evaluation. Now the hard part, I am a full time college student, work full time for peanuts just to make ends meet. We have the normal bills & a family to take care of.
My question is, do I have the procedure done for an estimated $1800 - $2000? There is no way of knowing if it will prolong my dogs life or not. This will defiantly but a major burden on the whole family, but I feel I owe it to my beloved four legged family member. 
Sorry this is such a long winded post, just looking for some helpful advice.

Thanks
Madduk98


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Had to put down a 10 year old down last year due to a mass cell tumor. Went through the talk on chemo etc... But after some thought realized that going that route would have been selfish of us putting him through all of that with the hope we would get a year or two more. Made what I thought was the best decision and ended it.


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

Spent about 5k on one of mine to remove part of a twisted lung. Got two more years with her. I may not have done it, but for the wife and kids. Im glad I did


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Even in the best of health dogs just don't live as long as they are loved. The hard part is doing the right thing for you and your family. Life throws us some curves every now and then. Sadly, this is one for you and yours. The financial burden sounds to be an extreme circumstance for your family.

Although I am well removed from the situation, I think you need to help him along the path of the "Rainbow Bridge"

I'm sorry...:sad:


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Big Frank 25 said:


> I'm sorry...:sad:


This says it all.

You're in a no win situation. Your financial well being is more important.


----------



## 7Wings (Jul 24, 2011)

This sucks. As hard as it is .....this is a no brainer situation where you need to keep the dog comfortable and then have it put down. From someone who is still paying a student loan 12 years after graduation....you need to focus on the big picture Would you prefer to put the dog through amputation surgery knowing that it is not likely to be successful and also realizing that the decision will have a long term financial impact for your family...or....should you keep it comfortable and put the rest of the money towards your wife and children? 

Will be thinking of you as I know this is a tough decision no matter what you decide. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

That is a tough call. Definately get a second opinion. One of our dogs was diagnosed with bone cancer about 5 years ago....Second vet said the first vet was loco........dog died of old age.

Whatever you do, next dog, Veterinary Pet Insurance...VPI, had it for a while and have nothing but positive things to say about it. 22 dollars a month and not having to make a call based on $$$$$.

Hope the vet is wrong.


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

Madduck98 said:


> Last week my 6 1/2 year old yellow lab (the dog in my avatar) was diagnosed with bone cancer. We had noticed him to be limping on his right rear leg & that it looked swollen. Took him to the vet where x-rays were done & the Dr. said it was bone cancer. His suggestion was to do a chest x-ray to see if it had spread, then amputate the leg if the chest x-ray was clear. He thinks that it may be possible to prolong the dogs life a few years by following this course of treatment. After getting home and breaking the news to my wife and young children I did some research. Also called another vet & sent the x-ray of the tumor to get his opinion it was the total opposite of the first Dr.'s. Everything I have read points to it already being to late to "save" the dogs life. I am taking him to one more vet tomorrow for a evaluation. Now the hard part, I am a full time college student, work full time for peanuts just to make ends meet. We have the normal bills & a family to take care of.
> My question is, do I have the procedure done for an estimated $1800 - $2000? There is no way of knowing if it will prolong my dogs life or not. This will defiantly but a major burden on the whole family, but I feel I owe it to my beloved four legged family member.
> Sorry this is such a long winded post, just looking for some helpful advice.
> 
> ...


three years ago i took in a yellow lab that a guy found on his property
on this site!!! her name is boo the yellow lab!!! do a search and read the 
outcome.. when we got her, i took her to the vets for checkup and shots..
turns out she had heartworm and hookworm!!! i couldnt afford the cost
at the time.. so people donated money from this site so my family
could keep her... i dont have much cause work and heart issues,
but what ever you deside, do what your heart tell you to do... but 
can help you out with $50-75


----------



## gunsnrods (Jun 8, 2009)

sorry to say but i believe would hafta put the dog down as well depending on wat the second vet says.. lots of circumstances to consider


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Sorry for your tough decision. In Feb I had to put down my lab due to bad hips.. he was 16 so my decision was easier due to he had lived his life. But it still came down to his quality of life. Not me wanting to see him longer.do what's best for your dog and your family. My pets are always a part of my family but household financies make it a tough choice. Good luck and best wishes.I might add I have never second guessed my choice cause it was right for my dog.

Get a second opinion for sure.you owe that to your dog.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

tough call for sure, but as some have said already, first and foremost is the dogs quality of life. The surgery alone will be traumatic on any animal. Then the after care and adjusting is tough, and for what? A year or two more? What kind of life will that be? And getting the wife/kids input will be of little help...likely they will simply want to keep the dog around. Unfortunately you really have to take emotion out of it and try to see it as clearly as possible. 

My advice first is to make sure you've gotten the best diagnosis possible, and you're completely satisfied. Sounds like you've gotten a couple opinions, but are you satisfied? It may make sense to get an opinion of the so-called experts, like taking the animal to the MSU Vet school. Yes, that will cost a bunch, but it may help give you the peace of mind that you've gotten the best input you can into the decision. Maybe you're already there though? When you are comfortable that you have the best diagnosis you can get, you do have to think a bit selfishly. At some point, you do have to consider the cost. Yes, my pets are part of my family...they are my kids. But again seeing things realistically, is it worth going severely in debt, causing hardship on your family, when you are only prolonging the inevitable? I'm not making a suggestion one way or another, because only you can make the call. Having been through cancer in pets, and a human relative by the way, I know what my decision would be.

I had one dog years ago that developed cancer, which after consulting with MSU was operable, but at best would've given her a year more. We decided against it, kept her as comfortable as possible, and when the point came where she was suffering (you'll know when that is), we put her down.

Also had one about 6 years ago that was healthy, but developed canine dementia at 10 (yes, there is such a thing as dementia/alzheimers in pets). Got to the point where he was afraid of his own shadow, and couldn't even sleep for an hour without waking himself up violently. It was either medicate him (i.e. turn him into a bowl of jello) or put him down, so we thought only about him, and did the humane thing. That was probably the hardest pet I've dealt with, because he really wasn't suffering physically...only mentally. 

Sorry for your situation, but unfortunately it comes with the territory of being a pet owner.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

FullBody said:


> This says it all.
> 
> You're in a no win situation. Your financial well being is more important.


This. Unfortunately I was forced to put over $4,000 into my lab this last fall when I ran over him. He was a puppy then. I don't regret it. However it was at a rare time in my life when I was able to afford it and they said it would be a full recovery. That's a different situation. I'm very sorry for your situation, but feel you know what to do. Maybe (if it's a male) bring a good female in and let him have a parting shot (if you know what I mean). You'll start a legacy that you can continue. You're dog(s traits) will never be gone! Either way, best of luck, and a prayer is coming your familie's way.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

7Wings said:


> This sucks. As hard as it is .....this is a no brainer situation where you need to keep the dog comfortable and then have it put down. From someone who is still paying a student loan 12 years after graduation....you need to focus on the big picture Would you prefer to put the dog through amputation surgery knowing that it is not likely to be successful and also realizing that the decision will have a long term financial impact for your family...or....should you keep it comfortable and put the rest of the money towards your wife and children?
> 
> Will be thinking of you as I know this is a tough decision no matter what you decide.
> 
> ...


+1 this is a great post. 

To be a good father/husband sometimes you have to make an unpopular decision. First and foremost you have to do the right thing for your family.


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I recommend you consulting with MSU Vet. They are known around the world for the cancer center for animals. They are also one of the top two in the nation, ranked. 

Now then, here is the option. There is this loan thing that MSU had when I had my lab there. It is called Care Credit. It was a very low interest loan for you to take advantage of. And it could be interest free if you paid it back within I think 3 months. But you could pay it off in terms as well. So you might be able to spread out the financial burden and not take a huge hit at one time. 

Do what your heart tells you, and nobody elses.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

It's your choice and it ain't easy. Had a neighbor whose lab got cancer in it's toe. They amputated it, but it came back in 4 months and they had to put the dog down.

Get another opinion and try to get it from MSU since you have two conflicting answers.

You being in college with young kids makes it to where my opinion is to give the dog the best time it has left and when it's time, help the dog across the bridge and save the money in case your family needs it. My kid is 3 and has had stitches twice already. I love my dog and he's our furry four legged kid, but he's our dog and my kid will come first.

Good luck with your decision. It's a hard one either way


----------



## Duckslapper (Apr 10, 2011)

If you are looking to consult another vet, I second bellyup's MSU small animal hospital advise. Extremely knowledgable and caring Vets. 

You have a beautiful dog and will certainly be in my Prayers. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Remnar (Jun 23, 2004)

Your situation has always been my biggest fear. I treat my animals like four footed children and hope there will never be a day when I have to make a decision like yours.

Very good advice here. My suggestion is to look at it from the dogs quality of life aspect. If the prognosis is that the surgery and life following is going to be tough on the dog with a limited possibility of stopping the cancer I would pass. I would talk to my vet about how I can make him comfortable for as long as possible. When his quality of life gets to a point you will know when it's time. It will always be one of the worst correct decisions you will ever have to make.

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family in these tough times.


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

First off let me thank you all for the great advice, it is nice yo know that I can turn to a bunch of folks that I only know by their screen name for good honest advice. 

I took Jake to another vet tonight,his chest x-ray was clear although his diagnosis was the same, he believes that amputation of the limb will help make his quality of life much better. While no one can tell how much longer he will be with us, at this point it is more about making him as comfortable as possible, he deserves that much. The vet also gave me a much better quote for the surgery which makes my decision easier. 

Jake goes in Friday morning for the surgery, please say a little prayer for him if you could.

Thanks again for all the kind words of advice,
Larry (AKA Madduck98)


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Good luck to you and your family.


Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Sincerely hope it goes well. Let us know.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Madduck98 said:


> ...He was a stinker when it came to giving him his meds, we were able to fool him for a couple of days by hiding the pills in a piece of cheese or lunch meat.Hard to believe he could feel those pills and he would spit them out :lol: Thanks again for all the well wishes !!!!


:lol: Ha ha Try sticking the pills in a dab of peanut butter. This works pretty well with our setter, but once in a while when he's finicky he still can lick the peanut butter off and leave the pill...yep, they can be smart SOB's :evilsmile


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

Madduck98 said:


> Well as the title says it has been 2 weeks since Jake's surgery, other than a couple of trips back to the vet to have staples replaced & another round of antibiotics due to a slight infection ( I swear he is Houdini, he gets out of that e-collar in 10 seconds flat) things are going well. He is pretty much back to his old self, besides the jumping but I don't miss that one bit..lol He gets around just fine on three legs, once the staples are out we will take him for a swim and see how he does. He was a stinker when it came to giving him his meds, we were able to fool him for a couple of days by hiding the pills in a piece of cheese or lunch meat.Hard to believe he could feel those pills and he would spit them out :lol: Thanks again for all the well wishes !!!!


You may never know how much this joys my heart to hear! I am so glad you and your family, Jake included, will be able to continue share your love!

Jim


----------



## Madduck98 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow how quickly almost a year goes by. I apologize for not giving everyone an up date sooner. Since the surgery to remove Jakes cancer he has recovered quite well. The only difference I notice is that he tires out a little quicker now when he is running with the kids in the yard. If you didn't know it you would think he was born with only 3 legs. Thanks everyone for the advice & well wishes.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jem44357 (Jan 27, 2011)

:woohoo1:


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Glad to hear your dog is doing good. Thanks for the update. They have such a special spot in our lives. Hopefully he continues to live a long and good life.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Really glad this worked for both you and the pup. I had a black w/large tumor on her leg. Vet removed w/recomendation of radiation theapry as a follow up. Cost prohibitive but she lived another 7 years (she was 7 when she got the tumor). I hope your luck is as good. Rotten' things have a way of really becoming a part of you, don't they!
Bud


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Glad things are still going well. A dog warms your soul.


----------

